# [SOLVED] Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150



## fenderist (Apr 4, 2008)

I have Dell 9150 with Pentium D 820, 2.8 Ghz.
I have been researching everywhere to see if anyone else tried upgrading it, but I came with no success. 
First, I get confused which one is my cpu: CPU SL88T (A0) or SL8CP (B0). My Socket is LGA 775, but I am not sure if my motherboard will handle higher-end Pentium D series like 920, 930. Upgrading RAM is the only experience I have with computer hardware. Please tell me which CPU would be the best for my motherboard. (I could not figure out my motherboard model number even when I checked my Dell account) I am kind of lost after weeks like researching. :sigh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

first off i hope you realize cpu support REALLY comes from bios upgrades for the most part, thats where OEM machines (dell, HP, gateway, emachines) really limit their users. The OEM motherboards even though they are made by the large popular motherboard makers have been altered so they are not able to use standard bios files from their original manuf.


so whether or not you can upgrade your cpu really "depends" if you are lucky enough the bios files available from DELL *might *support the 9XX cpu's

sometimes you get lucky and your bios will allow you to upgrade, but you wont find any DELL info to assist you with such a migration; they dont like the idea of customers upgrading; they want to pressure you into a NEW dell :embarased


here is some info for you >>>>>> if your motherboard numbers (model and revision) match this dudes then you will be able to upgrade 

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/248261-28-upgrade-dell-9150-pentium

and here is the utility you need to compare info

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


Personally I would take another route and replace your motherboard and case and get an asus or gigabyte board off the Mwave.com / click on refurbished / click on motherboards they have some super hot deals on clearance motherboards with a 15 day warranty >>>>>> if the boards runs for one week you are GOLDEN I have purchased hordes of these and never been disappointed!

you could then buy a core 2 duo capable board for under $80.00 and a coolermaster centurion case for about $30.00 transfer all the rest of your dell guts to the new case >>>>> not a big task

then buy the best intel conroe cpu you can afford >>>>> starting from the E4300 all they way up >>>>> by the way the E4XXX will stomp even the 930 3.8ghz pentium D ! not to mention what crush the E6400 or E6550 would compare 

*then you wont be strangled by the lack of dell bios again* :wink:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

BTW: fender guitar ???????


----------



## fenderist (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

haha yeah. Fender and guitarist, although I never actually own a Fender. Well, thanks for your detailed advice. I am actually not sure I should do. I just researched about three hours, and I realized that there is no better CPU for my Mobo. And I have 270 days of warranty still on this computer. So would I avoid my warranty if I change my Mobo? Should I stick to the upgrade or should I just sell this and buy a new computer?

My Computer Spec:
Dell Dimension 9150 Intel Pentium D 820 (2.8GHz) w/Dual Core Technology
1 GB DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz
Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Desktop Solution
256 ATI Hyper Memory PCI-Express X16 (DVI/VGA/TV out) Radeon X600 SE
250 GB Serial ATA Hard Drive
Dell 13 in 1 Media Card Reader
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, SP2
56K PCI Data Fax Modem
16x DVD-R and 16x DVD+/-RW
IEEE 1394a Adapter


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

well if you touch anything in your Dell the warranty is gone.



try to sell your current machine and then build a custom made rig >>>> you can build a hellva rig for about $1000.00


----------



## fenderist (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

Okay, after some two months of researching and waiting, I came up with my upgrade plan. (Actually this came up awhile ago, but I am still waiting for the price on q6600 to go down) And I think now is a good time to execute it. Please tell me if this is possible or not.
I have seen Dell dimension 9200 with Quad Core (q6600) in a older version case, one that is same to Dell dimension 9150. Now, I know that the motherboard is not compatible, so I found one on ebay that supports it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-Motherboar...hash=item160256932973&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
So everything works out all right. Someone on Tom's Hardware said, the power supply is not good enough. My Dimension 9150 has 375W, and so does 9200 with quad-core.
http://www.ciao.co.uk/Dell_Dimension_9200_Core_2_Quad_Q6600_2_4_GHz_22_TFT__6758937
So there seems to be nothing that stands in my way.
I will upgrade my RAM too.
I don't think anyone ever tried this in fear that it won't work, because I have seen couple threads regarding upgrading from "Pentium D" to "Q6600" but they always ended up in a pessimistic conclusion.
But here it goes, let's see if Dell is really un-upgradable.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

Dude youre playing in troubled waters for NOTHING ..... no good reason whatsover


the problem with your plan is dell BIOS and bios upgrades

if you are willing to buy a mobo ..... dont spend that much money for a dell board! go to mwave.com / click on refurbished / click motherboards then select a model that supports your cpu for sure! and many variation for the future as well >>>>>>>>>> like 1333mhz FSB P35 chipsets which would allow you to ugrade yur cpu next year or 18 months from now ! and all that can be done cheaper than $89.00 !

last week I bought 4 boards ... asus P5K-E each for $62.00 ....................... from mwave.com / refurb

then watch the refurb section for a cheap case and throw that dell case to the curb ...... dont worry the garbage man is used to picking them up! they wont charge you any extra


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

with MY plan ..... next year when you are ready to try one of the Q9XXX you will be ready with no added cost except the cpu cost .................. that dell drooler wont have a clue what to do with a 1333 mhz quad ???????????

and yes / you need more power supply!


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

Sorry to butt in here - but I gotta agree with Linderman - OEM boxes are heart-ache from beginning to end!:4-thatsba

I have had several HPs & Dells over the years and every one of them ended up in the "wheelie-bin".

In absolute frustration (and whilst know zip 'bout 'puters) but armed with heaps of advice from TSF (particularly Linderman & Blackduck 30) I speced out the following "growler" that has just been delivered. :4-clap:

1 x Antec Sonata III MiniTower Case & Eathwatts PSU
1 x Intel CORE 2 DUO E8400 3.00GHz
1 x Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400DHX C 2GB (2x XMS2 1GB) Twin 2X PC-6400 DDR2 RAM
1 x Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R (Rev 2.1) 
1 x Gigabyte NX86T512H
1 x Samsung 1.44 FDD Black
1 x Seagate Barracuda 250Gb 16Mb Cache SATA2 HDD
1 x LiteOn DH-20A3L 20X DVD SUPER ALL-WRITE LIGHT SCRIBE,SATA
1 x Creative SBSA30 Speakers, Black
1 x Logitech Deluxe 250 Desktop Black KB & Mouse
1 x Microsoft Win XP Home CD OEM (SP2)
1 x Nero 7 Burning software
1 x Kingston 4Gb USB Hi Speed Data Traveler 100
1 x Install my existing Pioneer DVDRW into new machine
1 x D & D Service-3: Full System Hardware and Software Installation & Testing.

The whole lot is upgradeable, the case is as quiet as a mouse and I got it assembled, O/S loaded & tested by the computer shop for a lot less $$s than something similar from the OEMs.

This thing is as fast as lightning and an absolute pleasure to work with.

But the big plus is that when the installed technology gets close to pension age - I will simply take the box back to my trusty 'puter store (D&D Computers in Sydney) and have them change out the pensionable bits and away I go again - at a fraction of the cost of another Dell or HP.

More importantly - if you stay away from the OEM's you can point your $$s at the bits you really want to concentrate on - rather than just accepting an OEM box full of mediocrity.

So if a complete "'puter dummy" like me can do it - anyone can. :grin:

And just as a footnote - and whilst I wouldn't have clue where the BIOS is - I am told the OEMs all "cheat" here and their machines often act up with post purchase hardware installations - In my case my old Dell simply refused to give me a confident back-up on my external HDD - I was about to toss the freaking thing - but when I plugged it into my new "Growler" - it worked fine and now always responds with a green light - "Backup successful"


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

PAY HEED TO WHAT ....... MR CHOOKS HAS TO SAY ray:ray: thats REAL experience speasking .......... not PR babble


end of of story


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

:wave:Tks for the vote of confidence Linderman - but I must 'fess up - that my only 'puter experience, - up till I got help from you guys at TSF - was to burn buckets of $$s on crap big brand name OEM boxes and the endless heartache they caused - a pox on all of them :4-hit:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

do you think I didnt taste that menu myself >>>>>> :4-thatsba:4-dontkno


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

Good point Linderman - 

I guess it's like they say - _*"education costs money"*_ - I only wish that I'd been a faster learner :sigh: - would have saved many $$ and PIAs over the years


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

I hear that!!! you are sooooo correct !


thanks for the help


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

Hey Linderman - I digress here - but just for fun (and an attempt to get some education on 'puters) I have just taken the guts out of my old Dell clunker - just to see what was inside! and to make the old 20Gb HDD "read safe" via the 4lb hammer method.:3-smash:

'twoz fun - coz I didn't have to worry about putting it back together and only did it to see what is inside a 'puter - but I just had to let you and your TSF colleagues know - this piece of crap has a PSU with a max rated capacity (across all outputs) of 110w - barely enough to give you a shock or even "warm-up", let alone run any 1/2 decent graphics card!

Also took the heat sink off the old CPU to see what that thermal paste stuff looks like and just for fun pulled out the CPU and put it back to see if I could do it without busting off the pins - tiz great to play with stuff when you don't have to panic about getting all to go back together and working again

After about another hour of curiosity driven cannibalism - my last Dell will heading for the trash can


----------



## fenderist (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

Okay, I see your point. So here is a hybrid plan. I buy Dell mobo for $60 (I had that chance before), upgrade it with q6600 and sell it for $450 later. That way, I do not have to throw away components or bother selling them one by one on ebay when I build my own desktop. And I will be better off building a computer with newer components, like SATA 3gb and faster Ram, and sound cards.
I mean your plan is good too, but what am I going to do with my precious dell case? lol.
So just tell me if my plan is possible. I think I will be fine with q6600 for next two years, and that's enough for me.
I am guessing you recommend people to build their own computers instead of buying them from manufacturers/assemblers? Last time I did my math, I was saving $150 at the most. (Not waiting for the best deals to show up at fry's) So I figured, saving time and gas might be a better choice. But I will give it a try next time. 
So once again, is my plan possible?


----------



## fenderist (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

I am sorry if I sounded little arrogant in my previous post. Forgive me, but I do not fully know what I am doing or saying. Linderman, please give me another reply. Do you think I need to buy another case? Or could this mobo fit into my dell case?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

Ive glanced through this thread and at ever turn everyone has said "DONT BUY/USE OEM/DELL.) They are telling you this to save you time, money and grief. Because they KNOW Dell, HP, Gateway blah blah blah do things so you cant upgrade them without sending them back and paying the OEM companies to do it. They have OEM cases made to fit their OEM boards. They have OEM boards made with OEM bios so you cant tweek them right. They have OEM bios so you so you cant use their software on their non OEM computers. So here is your answer:

If you choose to go against the advice of those here telling you dont do it then that is up to you and so be it. No matter how many times you ask the same question, the answer is still the same. And in case you have new questions reguarding Dell components here is your answer. Dont do it.

Now I have said this in a way to be a bit harsh because you have your mind set on using those Dell components. There is nothing more to say but good luck with what ever you do and if you run into problems, we will be here to help. Peace


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*



Pharaohz said:


> And in case you have new questions reguarding Dell components here is your answer. Dont do it.


And HP as well!!!

I have spent too much $$s & time & patience on both these PIAs. :upset:

The OEMs make their machines to be peddled by department stores - they bang them together as a package in a pretty box - but with absolutely no intention of allowing you to meddle with or upgrade them - Their business model is to force their customers to buy a complete new unit - and to discourage any significant after-sales upgrading. They see someone who wants to upgrade one of their previously sold units as a customer for a complete new unit. That is why their component parts are proprietary to the particular OEM and why they are such PIA's if you open up the case or touch something inside during the warranty period.

If I were you and had decided that the Dell isn't what you want - peddle it fast!! (whilst it still has some value) and use the money to get yourself a custom made unit that the computer store will configure to meet all your needs.

The other alternative is to just accept what you have bought and live with it until technology creep has made it obsolete.

Your suggested option of fooling with the Dell is an *ALL RISK & LOW REWARD *strategy :4-thatsba- but at the end of the day - it's your time & money - sorry, but "datz d'way itiz"


----------



## fenderist (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

Thank you so much guys. And sorry for wasting your time. I found a confirming answer from dell community forum. Verdict: 9150 case cannot accept 9200 motherboard despite the fact that their cases look similar. I lost much of my time, but I saved much too. Thanks again. I owe you. Hopefully one day I become an expert who helps others too.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading CPU for my Dell 9150*

No Probs - Hell man - I have had 2 HPs and 3 Dells :sigh:- so it can hardly be said that I learnt fast!!! Seems like in the IT gane - many of us just have to learn the hard way.

Good luck with which ever way you decide to go


----------

